# Old Macs



## dens (Jul 16, 2009)

My old LC11 + Apple Sony 14" monitor + mouse + keyboard are sitting on a shelf gathering dust. Are they worth anything & if not what is the best way to dispose of them in UK? They all work perfectly (except battery has failed so need to set date/time each time you open) & have some manuals, Personal Press DTP, etc. We used it to produce a bimonthly B & W magazine. Suggestions (clean!) please. Thanks.


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd say give selling them a shot. 
http://www.craigslist.org

Maybe just put make an offer, and see what some people come up with.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2009)

http://royal.pingdom.com/2007/11/30/old-apples-never-get-rotten-–-instead-they-run-the-web/
http://servers.ld8.org/
http://equant-retrochallenge-2009.blogspot.com/2009/07/grackle68k-v002.html
http://retrochallenge.net/2009/

You'd be amazed at what some people will do with retro Macs.


----------

